# Attack of the Killer tomatoes



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

anyone remember the theme from Attack of the Killer tomatoes... i have been trying to find it to put into my halloween playlist if anyone has it or knows where to get it from i would realy apreciate it.

There is a fine line between genious and insanity... its about 5 miles back.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

This CD (Halloween Hits) has it. It is a GREAT CD. 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000032GJ/halloweenmagazin

--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

That has to by one of the five worst movies of all time. Must be why I love it so much.

"Even while I breathed there came to my nostrils the breath of the vapor of heated iron. A suffocating odor pervaded the prison. A deeper glow settled each moment in the eyes that glared at my agonies. A richer tint of crimson diffused itself over the pictured horrors of blood. There could be no doubt of the design of my tormentors. Oh, most unrelenting! Oh, most demoniac of men! 'Death,' I said, 'any death but that of the pit.'"


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

was kinda hopeing to download it... have better things to waste my money on such as 2 part foam... esh $100 canadian for 8L

There is a fine line between genious and insanity... its about 5 miles back.


----------

